# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات اربعين الامام الحسين (ع)

## غريبة الطابيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباحكم ورد / مسائكم جوري ,,
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد: 


وهذي التوبيكات :

·$#5E5EAEيالمعتني [·$#C44000 قبر.. ·$#5E5EAE العطووف[·$#C44000عباس·$,21 ·$#C44000..!!
·$,21 ·$#C44000 أبو الشيمة·$·$#5E5EAE .. [·$#C44000الوفي ·$#5E5EAE ] بقصد الزياره !!·$#C44000


·$14 ردت المهضومه ·$,46·$20 ·# { زينب } ·$ ·$46 ·@ من اليسر ·@·# ·$14للغاضريه·@·$20·#..!
·$14ردت وياها ·$20..·$14 الضعينه ·$20 ·#·@لقبر ·@.. ·$,20 ·$46 { إين حامي } ·#·$ ·$14 الحمية ·@·$20 ..’!!

[c=#400000]مشاية تقصدك [a=45][c=0]أنصارك [/c][/a] عالعادة [c=45] .. ورغم [/c] الأخطار [c=45]![/c]![/c] 
[c=#400000]وينادي دمع [a=45][c=0]العين [/c][/a] [c=45]..[ [c=#400000]أوصل زحف [/c] ].. [/c] لحسين .. [c=45]![/c]![/c]


[c=6]من زمان[/c] [a=30]وهذا عهدي[/a] و[c=6]آنا رهن[/c][c=30]{ قماطي}[/c] [c=6]بعدي ~ [/c]
[c=30]كلي[/c][c=6] مرثية في[/c][c=30]{ زينب}[/c] [c=47]دمعي[/c][a=30] كاتبها[/a] [c=6]على خدي}[/c] 



[c=5] من زمان[/c][c=7] وهذا[/c] [c=5]{همي}[/c][c=7] وأذكر[/c] [a=5]موصيتني[/a] [c=7]أمي ~[/c]
[c=7]مايفارق[/c] [a=5]قلبي[/a][c=7]~ زينب, [/c][a=5] لو تفارق[/a] [c=7]روحي[/c][c=5] جسمي }[/c]
[c=11]من زمان[/c][c=10] أذكر[/c] [c=11]في صغري[/c] [a=10]وآنا طفل[/a] [c=11]ببادي عمري !![/c]
[c=10]كانت[/c] [c=11]أول دمعة [/c] [a=10]~زينب,[/a] [c=11]بالحزن[/c] [c=10]من قلبي تجري !![/c]


[c=6]حبيبي [c=10]{ [c=14] دمك [/c] }[/c] على [c=6][a=14] العين [/a][/c] [/c]
[c=14]حبيبي [c=6]درب الخيم [/c]وين !! حبيبي~ [/c]


·#[c=1]أتيتُ [ [c=#A40000] بالدمعاتِ [/c] ] والنحيبِ [c=#A40000] بني قد [/c] جِئتٌك { [a=#C40000] من مغيبي [/a=5] }[/c]
·#[c=1] أما ندهت؟ [ [c=#A40000]أُم [/c] ] فلم [c=#A40000]تجيبي! [/c] لِم التجافي!! { [a=#C40000]ولدي حبيبي[/a=5] }[/c]



[c=#AE5E5E][a=1] كل الخلايق {[/a=#CC9999][/c] [c=#CC9999] وصلت كربلاآ [/c]
[c=0].........[/c][c=#AE5E5E] ضليت [a=#D8B1B1]أنا المحروم [/a=#E6CCCC] عن تربة المضلوم !! -[/c]




[c=#76A471][c=1]][[/c]لمثواك أشتياقي [c=14] فحبي [/c] [a=#A9C6A6]»«[/a=#578253] فيك[c=14] !![/c] باقي _[/c]
[c=0]......[/c][c=#808080] }{أزور تربة [c=15][a=#76A471] فيها شفائي !![/a=#5F8C59][/c] ][[/c]



[c=#000000][c=#DE74AC]شهق ¦[/c] الدمعُ [c=#DE74AC][حزينا][/c] رفرف[c=#DE74AC] القلب [/c]حنينا[/c]
[c=0]......... [/c][c=1]مذ رأى [c=#DE74AC] { ..الق[ُبة فيها ..[/c] كتب الدمُ [a=29]حسينا[/a] [c=#DE74AC]¦?[/c][/c]:




·$49في أمان الله ·$50 سيروا ·$49 زائري ·$50/ ..·$49 قبر الحسين !
·$49 بلــغوا عني ·$50سلامي ·$49 لِترابِ ·$50 كـربلاء 



·$#B9D35C قبلوني ·$14[ ·$(255,128,167)بشفاهٍ ·$14] ·$#B9D35C لثمت قبر ·$14[ ·$(255,128,167)جليل ·$14],,
·$#B9D35C دثروني ·$14-·$(255,128,167) بلباسٍ ·$14 - ·$#B9D35C مس أعتاب ·$14-´¯` ·$(255,128,167) القتيل ·$14 ,,



أتمنى أنها تنال إعجابكم ,,

تحياتي

----------


## hope

*يعطيك الف عآفيييه أختي عالتوبيكآت* 

*دوم بانتظار جديدك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

يسلموا الي غلاتووووا على الطالة الحلوة منورين الصفحة بنور طالتكم لاخلا وعدم منكم الكم مني ارقى واعذب تحياتي اختكم غروووبة

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 

مأجورين 

ماننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد
الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيتو ع التوبيكات
مأجورين جميعاً

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا الي غلاتو على الطالة الحلوة منورين الصفحة بنور تواجدكم لاخلا ولاعدم الكم مني ارقى واعذب تحيايا عذوووووووبة

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يسلموووو عالتوبيكاااات
                                يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه
                                         لاعدمناكـ
                                            موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

توبيكاااااات حليوووة
مشكورة خيتو ع الطرح
دمتي بخير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووووووو ع المجهود 

مأجورين 

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا الي غلاتووووا على الطالة الحلوة منورين الصفحة بعطر تواجدكم العذب لاخلا ولاعدم الكم مني ارقى تحية اختكم عذووبة

----------


## ملكةالموضة

يسلمووووو مرة رووووعه 
                      يعطيك العافيه 





                         تحيااتي لكم 
                        ملوكة

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا الي غلاتووووا على الطالة الحلوة منورين الصفحة بعطر تواجدكم العذب لاخلا ولاعدم الكم مني ارقى تحية اختكم عذووبة

----------


## fatemah

يسلمك ربي خبتو ع التوبيكات
لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلاموو

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا الي غلاتووووا على الطالة الحلوة منورين الصفحة بعطر تواجدكم العذب لاخلا ولاعدم الكم مني ارقى تحية اختكم عذووبة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر عللطرح

//

مأجورين

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يسلموو غلآتوو ع التوبيكآت النآيس ،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عآفيه ،*

*مآانحرم جديدك ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا الي غلاتووووا على الطالة الحلوة منورين الصفحة بعطر تواجدكم العذب لاخلا ولاعدم الكم مني ارقى تحية اختكم عذووبة

----------

